# Destroy or Devour? Sept 13???? Whithe Dwarf Team



## snakemau (Jul 31, 2014)

Have you seen this on the What's New Today from the White Dwarf Team?
http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/blog/blog.jsp?_requestid=106706

So what does it mean? What could it be? the new announcement of 9th ed? or maybe another campaign book? With Nagash on the loose now, could be the beginning campaign before the Storm of Chaos....any ideas?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Space hulk. The fast flashes when paused shows Terminators battleing genestealers. One which looks bulkier, may they return the Patriarch?


----------

